

Young entrepreneur Martin Schaedel (23) dies in plane crash - ThomPete
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/1/the-internet-says-goodbye-to-a-friend-martin-schaedel
Martin you will be missed. You where to young and too good to leave this planet so soon.
======
chriskelley
Here is some more information about the accident:
[http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-
planecrash30-2009jan...](http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-
planecrash30-2009jan30,0,3936799.story)

Very unfortunate, I heard about the crash (live about a mile from SM airport)
but didn't know details until now. Best wishes go out to all involved.

------
jyothi
Life well lived! Didn't know much about him till now. But totally impressive.
Very few get to achieve so much so early and live life so fully.

Another nice post here <http://lundxy.com/?p=3250>

